# أضخم طائرة شحن في العالم



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

MRIYA ANTONOV 225
اكبر طائرة نقل عسكرية في العالم على الاطلاق ، ولكن لم يضع منها إلا طائرة واحدة فقط ، ولذلك لا تذكرها المراجع .
صنعتها مؤسسة ( أنتينوف ) الروسية ، وطارت لأول مرة في يناير 1989 ... وتعرف باسم " ميريا " أي الحلم .
طاقمها مكون من 6 أشخاص ، وهي مزودة بستة محركات نفائة ضخمة ...
وزنها فارغة 600 طن ، ورغم ذلك يمكنها الإقلاع من ممر قصير لا يزيد طوله عن ألف متر . وكلما زادت الحمولة . ازداد طول الممر للإقلاع ...
حمولتها 250 طنا ، وقد قامت بحمل مكوك الفضاء الروسي الآلي " بوران " فوق سطحها الذي يزن 64 طنا ...
سرعتها المتوسطة 850 كيلومترا في الساعة لمسافة 2500 كيلومترا قبل التزود بالوقود . ولكن الحمولة الخارجية تخفض سرعتها الى 700 كيلومترا في الساعة .
زجاجها مصفح بالكربون ليتحمل الصدمات ، كما أن جدرانها الداخلية مصفحة ...
يمكنها الارتفاع الى 12.5 كيلومتر...





I 


















__________________
*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر*​


----------



## 0yaz9 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

انجاز عظيم جدا


----------



## خيرى محمد . (6 نوفمبر 2009)

فوق الوصف والخيال ,, ولكن هذا من 20 عاماً لا يوجد تتطور حتى يومنا هذا ؟


----------



## اسماءمحمدعبدالكريم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كثير على هذه المعلومه الله يبارك


----------



## osa_gen (11 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا اخي انجاز ممتاز و لكن ما اسبابــ فشل هذه الطائرة انتاجيا ؟؟

لانها فعلا كان يمكن ان تكون فعالة في كثير من العمليات العسكرية ..

و مشكووووور لعى الموضوع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الصورة


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا متميز , شكراً لك*


----------



## ah_abogra (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الطائره ليست الطائره الوحيده وانما يوجد منها طرازيين هماانتونوف اية ان -224
وانتونوف اية ان -225
وتمتلكها كل من روسيا واكرانيا والامارات وليبيا ولا اعلم هناك دول اخرى ام لا
فلك ان تتخيل عدد هذه الطائره على مستوى العالم


----------



## boga2 (7 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## virtualknight (10 أبريل 2010)

طائرة رهيبة فعلا


----------



## hanygah (21 أبريل 2010)

يارب نصنع زيها فى مصر


----------



## 2riadh (23 أبريل 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## محمود مشيمش (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وننتظر الحديث ان شاء الله ومشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## hana_mj (6 مايو 2010)

صحيح انجاز رهيب


----------



## الدكتور المبتدئ (7 مايو 2010)

سبحن الله العضيم شيئ مذهل انشاء الله نرى طائره صناعه عربيه .
شكرا لك


----------



## المميز1230 (15 مايو 2010)

سبحان الله فعلا


----------



## maged123 (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع ,ولكن يوجد ما هو اعظم من هذه الطائرة
انها الطائرة ِAirbus 380 والتى يوجد منها طراز للشحن الجوى وهدى الطائرة تستطيع تحمل حمولات اكثر وزنا من الانتينوفز
شكرا


----------

